# Basic T Shirt design but I can't find a place to buy them!



## visionquest (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey all, looking for a t-shirt the same as this:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jesseherzog/29175823834/in/album-72157670296323040/

The same color preferably, or at least a place that sells the same kind of t-shirt in different colors with the white trim.

Thanks SO much for any assistance, it's driving me crazy.

P.S. Is there a specific name for this type of design? Might make finding these easier for me.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

HI VQ

Welcome to the forum!

The one at flicker is not that common type it is 
scoop necked made up in 1X1 Baby rib fabric with 2-cms pippin trimming at the neck & sleeves, it is 1980-1990's vintage style.
rare to find at wholesales.


:welcome:


----------



## visionquest (Dec 10, 2016)

carpediemandmore said:


> HI VQ
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information! I should clarify, I am not looking for wholesalers, I'm just an individual who would like to buy a t-shirt similar. Do you have any idea where I can buy ones like this?


----------



## visionquest (Dec 10, 2016)

Here is another image from the front:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jesseherzog/29550690245/in/album-72157670296323040/


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

visionquest said:


> Thank you for the information! I should clarify, I am not looking for wholesalers, I'm just an individual who would like to buy a t-shirt similar. Do you have any idea where I can buy ones like this?


Thanks for the info VQ
May i know?
How much its important for you to get the same style,
Do you like it a lot & the search for it took you here,
is it so?


----------



## visionquest (Dec 10, 2016)

carpediemandmore said:


> Thanks for the info VQ
> May i know?
> How much its important for you to get the same style,
> Do you like it a lot & the search for it took you here,
> is it so?


I'm a photographer and I would really love some of these t-shirts in a few different colors to have models wear in photoshoots (I often go for a crossover vintage/modern vibe). I've been searching for a long time for this style and that's what lead me here. I wasn't having any luck finding one on my own so I was hoping someone here might know where to purchase them.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

It's technically a Ringer Tee; the body of the shirt is a different color than the neckline and sleeve hoops.

You're going to be more likely to find it in niche boutiques and such. The photographer and model are European which means finding that here in the states may not be easy. My advice is to just keep Google searching with relevant keywords until you can find more styles. Then maybe we can help you with a source.

If you are looking for a single (or two) shirts, you're likely not eligible to get setup as a wholesaler. Given that, you're limited to retail. Google "Ringer tee" and you'll probably find what you need.

Good luck.


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

a quick google search yielded:
Womans ringer tee
Ribbed Knit Ringer Tee
Project Social T Molly Ringer Tee

Hope that helps


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

I know this is an old request, but did you ever find what you were looking for?


----------

